# جهاز تقوية الاشاره للموبايل



## احمد ماجد السيد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وجضراتكم بالف خير
اولا انا اعيش فى منطقه الشبكه فيها تكاد تكون معدومه وان اقرب برج لنا على بعد 15 كيلو ونتعب كثيرا جدا فى التواصل فيما بيننا عن طريق الموبايل فنضر الى قطع مسافه كبيره لاجل ان نكمل الاتصال فارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين والخبراء تزويدي بمخطط لجهاز تقوية شبكة الموبايل وجزاكم الله كل خير ولكم منى ارق تحية وتقدير


----------



## zeid25 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

المشكلة لا تكمن في قوة ارسال البرج فقط ولكن المشكلة الأساسية هي في
قدرة جهاز الهاتف على ارسال إشارة كافية وقوية .
إن اجهزة الهاتف المحمول ذات قدرة ارسال محدودة وذلك لكي لا تصيب المستخدم
بضرر . ( الموجة الكهرامغناطيسية القوية تؤثر على الكائنان الحية وتصيبها بضرر )
.
في مثل حالتك يمكن تحسين القدرة على الإرسال والاستقبال وذلك بجعل الهوائي
موجها . وبالتالي سيأتي السؤال : كيف يمكن جعل الهوائي موجها ؟
إن ابسط الطرق لجعل الهوائي لجهاز الهاتف موجها هي بإستخدام عاكس معدني
على بعد مناسب من جهاز الهاتف .
سأقترح عليك طريقة ولكنها بحاجة الى التجريب وهي بإستخدام صحن التلفزيون
وتوجيهه نحو البرج ومن ثم محاولة الإتصال بوضع جهاز الهاتف مكان اللاقط التلفزيوني
والتجارب الميدانية هي التي ستأتيك بافضل الشروط
ولا تنسى أن قدرة الإرسال والاسقبال لأجهز ة الهاتف ليست متساوية


----------



## احمد ماجد السيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك سيدي الغالى على سرعة الرد وكنت اتمنى من وجود دائره لتقوية الاشاره بحيث وجود انتينا خارجيه مع وجود الجهاز ويتم استعمال الجهاز فى الحاجه لاجل تلافى مشاكلة الصحيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أعانك الله


----------

